# Well, it's turned



## SDB777 (Mar 15, 2015)

Got a little border with turning wood.....don't worry, I'll be back at it shortly.



[/url
[url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16805346281/]








Quacks like a duck.....might be a duck!



Scott (yes, they sound as good) B[/url]


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 15, 2015)

Okay.....wood it is!

Hollowform Scyamore







This is just roughed out, it'll need some drying before sanding and finishing.


Scott (hate to sand stuff though) B


----------



## cheyenne19 (Mar 16, 2015)

That looks nice. Is it cast acrylic? Here's some speckle belly calls that I've turned.


----------



## ZachAK (Mar 28, 2015)

Hey Scott. Cool stuff! I'm usually over in the milling section, and have seen your posts there plenty. Nice to see you and your work over here.

You say you hate sanding, but do you ever try power sanding? I'm blown away by the Deerfos paper.


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 31, 2015)

BTW, I have orders for a LOT of duck calls! Might be enough to buy a new Husky 3120XP....guess that lathe is going to be visited a lot for the next few weeks!!!



Scott (I'll stuff barrels for a new badass saw!) B


----------



## cheyenne19 (Apr 1, 2015)

SDB777 said:


> BTW, I have orders for a LOT of duck calls! Might be enough to buy a new Husky 3120XP....guess that lathe is going to be visited a lot for the next few weeks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Scott (I'll stuff barrels for a new badass saw!) B


Are you using your own jig or the poly echos?


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 1, 2015)

cheyenne19 said:


> Are you using your own jig or the poly echos?




Still using the tuned Echo calls. I give the customer the choice between double Timber or single Open Water.....most are choosing Open Water.
I do have a P2 jig in route....but I'll fill my multiple orders prior to 'working' the jig for my own. Once tuned, I figure my calls can go into the plus $100 range with customized bands.


I'm still turning bowls though...nothing like sending timber 'curlies' all over the shop from a wet chunk of Maple!



Scott (hoping orders slow some-so I can catch up) B


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 3, 2015)

After the errands on a Friday, what else better to do then to spend some time in front of the lathe!!!

Had already bored the blanks, so all I needed to do was turn, sand, and finish them. And considering these need to get mailed soon(they are already sold)....
Must say, the 2-color pour in the middle came out nicely, and those customized 6-color pours have a lot going on in there. 


Thanks for looking, and enjoy!!!











Scott (gotta have some fun, or become a stick-in-the-mud) B


----------



## cheyenne19 (Apr 3, 2015)

SDB777 said:


> Still using the tuned Echo calls. I give the customer the choice between double Timber or single Open Water.....most are choosing Open Water.
> I do have a P2 jig in route....but I'll fill my multiple orders prior to 'working' the jig for my own. Once tuned, I figure my calls can go into the plus $100 range with customized bands.
> 
> 
> ...


If you haven't turned any corian you should give it a shot.





We charge $200 for our calls, but we make our own brass guts for specks. We started out making our own calls for our guide service. 
This call is made out of denim. It is all made my us. Blank, guts, and band.





Keep the pictures coming. You do nice work.


----------



## gary courtney (Apr 3, 2015)

very nice!


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 3, 2015)

I've turned corian. Couldn't find a market to buy the finished stuff, and the time it takes to make a blank look 'right' was, well....I cut my losses.
Made a few dozen demin blanks, and sold them before getting any put away in my stash, it's once again on my list of things to do(and hide from my customers). The blanks brought a good enough price, and I didn't need to play in the CA finish after turning them.......I call that a big win!



Scott (P2 jig should be arriving today) B


----------



## cheyenne19 (Apr 3, 2015)

I just noticed you were in Cabot. Small world.


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 4, 2015)

Delta....big area happening in that direction.
Still close though!


Scott (fun times in Arkansas) B


----------



## cheyenne19 (Apr 4, 2015)

I don't remember what my location says on here, but I'm in Hunter.


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 4, 2015)

Due east, above Brinkley if my limited memory serves?


Scott (close, come by for some milling fun sometime) B


----------



## cheyenne19 (Apr 5, 2015)

That's correct. It's just above the other end of 38.


----------

